# Specktra Secrets



## Janice (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to another Sunday edition of our "Specktra Secrets" community project. I encourage everyone to read the information below on how to share _your_ makeup secret for next week.












*All you need to do to participate is compose an email, attach your image (in .gif .jpg or .png) format to the email and send it to [email protected]. This is completely anonymous submission method.*











We look forward to reading _your_ secret next week!


----------



## rebekah (Aug 31, 2008)

oh my gosh! elmers glue.. eeeeh ! it's probably like the same thing though really, but it totally grosses me out! 

as for the person that bleaches their skin, that makes me  sad :C don't bleach your skin !


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 31, 2008)

Hahaha! These are amazing! Just made my day! Thanks a bunch *hugs*.

The pornstar one made me laugh, so many girls think its so pretty but in reality its so awful! =( If only they knew about specktra and the true beauty that we can help people show! awww =)


----------



## SuSana (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Hahaha! These are amazing! Just made my day! Thanks a bunch *hugs*.

*The pornstar one made me laugh, so many girls think its so pretty but in reality its so awful! =( If only they knew about specktra and the true beauty that we can help people show!* awww =)_

 
Whoever submitted that secret is on Specktra...
Why is it awful if they prefer the look?


----------



## SuSana (Aug 31, 2008)

I like them all, but I really like the exotic dancer one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sending in your secrets everyone!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 31, 2008)

^ me too! lol


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

i love the porn star look too i dont see how its awful :S


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 31, 2008)

Iono about Elmers for lashes but its a hell of a blackhead remover... lol once a week I smear some over my nose and other spots let it dry then peel WORKS BETTER THAN BIORE PORE STRIPS I SWEAR LOL... come on!!!!! you remember when you were a kid and did this to your hands... lol just like that! and bleaching skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the sad part isnt even the fact that they do it... the sad part is the fact that society rewards it


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love the porn star look too i dont see how its awful :S_

 
Me too, when it's done well (it's only smoky eyes and nude-ish lips after all!)... I can appreciate most looks!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_Iono about Elmers for lashes but its a hell of a blackhead remover... lol once a week I smear some over my nose and other spots let it dry then peel WORKS BETTER THAN BIORE PORE STRIPS I SWEAR LOL... come on!!!!! you remember when you were a kid and did this to your hands... lol just like that! and bleaching skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the sad part isnt even the fact that they do it... the sad part is the fact that society rewards it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did it cause any damage to your skin? I have a sensitive nose and you made me curious now


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the one thing i look forward to on sundays on specktra, love them!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 31, 2008)

Ooooohhh...these are such good secrets.  I love them all.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Aug 31, 2008)

the school glue one had me rollin!

I have a friend who once wanted me to put on her lashes with crazy glue because she needed them to last for a party. I told her I was not going to be the cause of her blindness. She even wanted to do it herself when she realize that I wasn't going to do it for her. I had to hide the damn glue.. from a 21 year old!

To the girl that bleaches her skin to feel pretty, thats sad. I hope one day you learn to love the beautiful small things about yourself, such as your skin tone.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 31, 2008)

Guilty of the Elmer's Glue, only once, and only because it was an hour before a SPICE GIRLS concert so it was clearly an emergency and worth losing my eyesight to have killer lashes. 

Andddd duh pornstar look is THE best.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 31, 2008)

I love these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks to everyone that has shared these secrets so far!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

These are fun secrets! I like them all.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 31, 2008)

that elmers glue one made me kinda curious.. but i dont think i'd try it /= lOl.
as for the bleaching skin . aww so sad, but the fact that society encourages it makes it worse.
porn star look .. can be good as a theme (club, party eh you know). .. but as an everyday look .. com`on !!


----------



## __nini (Sep 1, 2008)

someone's clearly been reading Post Secret. I'm not quite feelin it yet, but okay.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 1, 2008)

I actually don't mind the porn star look either, I think it can be tastefully done.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *__nini* 

 
_someone's clearly been reading Post Secret. I'm not quite feelin it yet, but okay._

 

I think Janice said she was inspired by Post Secrets but wanted to gear it towards more makeup/cosmetics secrets??


----------



## aziajs (Sep 1, 2008)

The skin bleaching thing is so cultural.  So many people do it around the world.  That makes me sad.  Society makes me sad.


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_the school glue one had me rollin!

I have a friend who once wanted me to put on her lashes with crazy glue because she needed them to last for a party. I told her I was not going to be the cause of her blindness. She even wanted to do it herself when she realize that I wasn't going to do it for her. *I had to hide the damn glue.. from a 21 year old!*_

 
HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Starbright211 (Sep 1, 2008)

I find it quite interesting that ya'll are so saddened by skin bleaching, are ya'll equally as sad when someone smears orange $hit all over themselves to make their skin look dark??? Why the double standard???  Lots of societies value light skin.  I find it equally repulsive, but hey different strokes.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I think Janice said she was inspired by Post Secrets but wanted to gear it towards more makeup/cosmetics secrets??_

 
Actually several members requested the concept


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starbright211* 

 
_I find it quite interesting that ya'll are so saddened by skin bleaching, are ya'll equally as sad when someone smears orange $hit all over themselves to make their skin look dark??? Why the double standard???  Lots of societies value light skin.  I find it equally repulsive, but hey different strokes._

 
Well the secret wasnt about tanning it was about bleaching skin... Skin bleaching can cause irreparable damage to the skin  while tanning can also self tanning can be reversed...


----------



## aziajs (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^I also think that often times tanning is very superficial whereas skin bleaching runs much deeper, literally and figuratively.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 1, 2008)

I like the porn star look too! I don't really get how something that many girls (Specktra members or not) admire, or are into, can be described as 'awful'


----------



## LP_x (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the pornstar look too. It's just smoky eyes and nude lips - why is that so awful?

I also don't think you can compare bleaching your skin to tanning/using make up. That's a ridiculous statement. Tanning is superficial and fades, bleaching is irreversible and carries hell of a lot more risks. It is sad that someone feels the need to do it to be accepted, but as someone with issues about how I look, I understand. *hugs* to whoever it is x


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starbright211* 

 
_I find it quite interesting that ya'll are so saddened by skin bleaching, are ya'll equally as sad when someone smears orange $hit all over themselves to make their skin look dark??? Why the double standard???  Lots of societies value light skin.  I find it equally repulsive, but hey different strokes._

 
 I agree


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 1, 2008)

I see that point about the bleaching/tanning, but thing is they are different. Because if you're out in the sun too long, you'll get tan..it's something natural , so in a way it's not fake, but i've never heard of someone getting lighter than they naturally are :S


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starbright211* 

 
_I find it quite interesting that ya'll are so saddened by skin bleaching, are ya'll equally as sad when someone smears orange $hit all over themselves to make their skin look dark??? Why the double standard??? Lots of societies value light skin. I find it equally repulsive, but hey different strokes._

 
Actually, yeah, I find them both pretty pathetic and sad ( my apologies and sympathy to the person who contributed that secret, as well as the others who feel the need to bleach). I also don't consider it a double standard. 

People who bleach do it because it's obvious that a *preminum is placed on light skin*; unless of course, one is already pale. Usually people who bake (fake, real, or via bottle) do so because a tan indicates that either you've been able to be leisurely and soak up the sun, and it (in some cases) can add a healthy looking glow. The downside is that lots of people who do so don't know when enough is enough, therefore ending up looking clowninsh, sunburned or wrinkly and leather-like over time.

I don't like anything that drastically alters a trait that you were born with and meant to have, barring hair color; especially if it is harmful to you ( which bleaching and baking ( except spray and bottle tans) DEFINITELY are.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_Iono about Elmers for lashes but its a hell of a blackhead remover... lol once a week I smear some over my nose and other spots let it dry then peel WORKS BETTER THAN BIORE PORE STRIPS I SWEAR LOL... come on!!!!!_

 
I just did this.  I did work pretty well!  The only problem is that it made my eyes burn and water.  I used it on my nose and on my cheeks on either side of my nose.  I wasn't expecting that because the glue seems so mild.  I doesn't even have strong fumes but my eyes weren't having it.


----------



## aimee (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I
I also don't think you can compare bleaching your skin to tanning/using make up. That's a ridiculous statement. Tanning is superficial and fades, bleaching is irreversible and carries hell of a lot more risks. It is sad that someone feels the need to do it to be accepted, but as someone with issues about how I look, I understand. *hugs* to whoever it is x_

 
I agree it might is sad that someone feels the need to do it but i understand it too its the same thing with making yourself sick so you stay skinny etc. harmful stuff people do to themself because society got them insecure about something.

Oh and i loooooovvveeee the Porn star Look (i love jenna jamesons make up) smokey eyes and light pink or nude lips etc.


----------

